# Rent



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 6, 2005)

How many musical lovers do we have out there???   Is anyone excited that this is coming out??  I'm soooooooooo happy about this!!!   I have seen the real play it was AWESOME and I hope the movie will be too - I have heard from critics that it stays true to the play !!!  WOOT!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 7, 2005)

I've seen the show both in London and on New York's Broadway.  The first time I saw in in London it featured three of the original cast members from the show's Broadway opening.  It's a great show and I hope the film captures the energy and emotion of it.

It's a real tragedy that Jonathan Larson who wrote it died days before Rent opened for its world premiere at New York Theatre Workshop.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 7, 2005)

OK in the commercials it says it "Defined a Generation" which generation did RENT define?

OK now i love musicals-les miserables-phantom-evita-cats.........


----------



## user2 (Nov 7, 2005)

OK I'm not a Rent fan but I'm obsessed with West Side Story!! The old movie was awesome and I hope that I can see it live this winter!!!
I also adore A Chrous Line (another great movie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and Hairspray!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_OK in the commercials it says it "Defined a Generation" which generation did RENT define?

OK now i love musicals-les miserables-phantom-evita-cats........._

 

the 90's


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_OK I'm not a Rent fan but I'm obsessed with West Side Story!! The old movie was awesome and I hope that I can see it live this winter!!!
I also adore A Chrous Line (another great movie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and Hairspray!_

 

OOO  I love those to!! - I love musicals period


----------



## NJDes (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm excited about it. I haven't seen it on Broadway. But Idina Menzel is in it and I love her. I saw her in Wicked and the girl bought tears to  my eyes. So yeah I sound like a total dork now, but I can't help it.


----------



## valley (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_OK I'm not a Rent fan but I'm obsessed with West Side Story!! The old movie was awesome and I hope that I can see it live this winter!!!
I also adore A Chrous Line (another great movie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and Hairspray!_

 
ooooo we're playing Bernstein's entire West Side Story suite in my university orchestra.  It's so fun


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 7, 2005)

OH so it defined Generation Xers eh? Sweeeeeeeeet! 

Thanks


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok -I just got done seeing it today - and for those who have seen it on Broadway - you won't be disappointed.. it was BRILLIANT.. and true to the play.. ( just a bigger overview if you will )  -  In a word  - it was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_How many musical lovers do we have out there???   Is anyone excited that this is coming out??  I'm soooooooooo happy about this!!!   I have seen the real play it was AWESOME and I hope the movie will be too - I have heard from critics that it stays true to the play !!!  WOOT!_

 
I saw it last week and it was really good. Though I don't like that they added a scene of Maureen and Joanne having a "commitment" ceremony. I've seen it on Broadway 4 times and once here in SF. WHen I lived in NY, my roomate was in RENT so I was there TOO much. Actually, she's still in it. Mayumi Ando, she plays Alexi Darling/Club Kid


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 26, 2005)

I can't wait to see it!
I love musicals!  So excited! lol


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Nov 28, 2005)

I saw it with my sister and I loooooved it.   Who knew that Jessie L.Martin from Lanw & Order could sing? His voice made me melt.  Taye Diggs? hotness.  He and Idina Menzel will have beautiful kids.  But Wilson Jermaine Heredia, Angel, stole the show for me.


----------



## user4 (Nov 28, 2005)

i saw the movie, i really liked it. i actually never saw the play so i dont know if it's good comapred to it but i really liked the movie. i love rosario dawson!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristineBelle15* 
_I saw it with my sister and I loooooved it.   Who knew that Jessie L.Martin from Lanw & Order could sing? His voice made me melt.  Taye Diggs? hotness.  He and Idina Menzel will have beautiful kids.  But Wilson Jermaine Heredia, Angel, stole the show for me._

 

Jesse L - was my FAVE - hmm doing "Santa Fe" blew my mind - the dancing - Also with Jermaine - Angel  OY!!  It was so good - but girl When I saw it with the group of people that were with me and when Tom sang "I'll Cover You - Reprise "  it brought the house down!!   He has AMAZING Talent -  and that smile ... oooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:  bowdown:


----------

